# Help me to install a paver patio



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You will just have to dig to get down enough.

Use 4"-6" of compacted base with the top parallel to you finished grade. This is where you adjust for surface drainage. You will not be able to excavate perfectly, so any deviation can show through to the surface. You can rent plate compactors at a good paver supply outlet or a rent-all store.

Spread 1" of fine sand as a setting bed. It should be a uniform 1" thick (uncompacted). - Do not change the thickness to account for drainage.

Place the interlocking concrete pavers as close as possible - there should be spacers cast into the sides.

Install the edging (plastic, aluminum or steel and fix with spikes.

Spread fine sand over the surface of the pavers and vibrate with a plate vibrator.

You can also find good information at the Interlocking Concrete Paver Institute site. (icpi.org , I believe)


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Wet the ground throughly before bed, then the next morning use a roto tiller. You may have to do it 2 or 3 times to get your 6 inches. We have that type of soil here as well.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I need to do the same and find the easiest way for me is to use a heavy Clay Pick to loosen up things.... I take it a long time project due to its physical requirement rather than try to finish it in a few days... I have it's deadline being set to all the way to next summer/spring

also, what thickness of stone do you use... I saw HD selling two types of thickness.. the thicker one is more expensive...

I just wonder is going with thicker ones are much better.. One thing I don't like about it is its heavier weight to handle besides cost... I am still juggling which types to use...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Use 80mm pavers. - You will find the best selection of shapes and colors. The selection of 60mm and 100mm pavers is usually quite limited. 100mm pavers are usually limited to industrial, airport and heavy street applications.

Do not think that the larger size units (over 8-9" or so) are actually pavers. They are usually stepping stones and usually are not made to any real ASTM standard.


----------



## 707782 (Sep 26, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> Wet the ground throughly before bed, then the next morning use a roto tiller. You may have to do it 2 or 3 times to get your 6 inches. We have that type of soil here as well.


Do you buy the tiller or do you rent it? If you buy it, how much did you spent? If you rent it, where and how much?

Thanks


----------

